# Struktogramm



## informatiker (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wir haben in der Schule grade Programmiersprache und  daheim sollen wir ein Struktogramm (siehe Anhang) nochmal angucken und verstehen. Nur leider bin ich total überfordert ;(
Könnte mir jemand bei dem Struktogramm jeden Arbeitsschritt erklären, ein Beispiel wäre auch ganz nett.
Schon mal danke im Voraus


----------



## Final_Striker (11. Mai 2012)

Was genau verstehst du daran nicht? Ist doch, finde ich, sehr simpel und selbsterklärend.


----------



## informatiker (11. Mai 2012)

so ziemlich alles, da wir das Thema nur kurz angesprochen haben, weil der Unterricht vorbei war.
Ein Beispiel wäre nett


----------



## Pippl (11. Mai 2012)

Das Programm liest einen Wert ein und speichert diesen auf n
Dann wird die Variable erg auf 0 und die Variable i auch auf 0 gesetzt
Danach wird solange i<=n wahr ist zum Ergebnis der Wert von i addiert und i um 1 erhöht.
Ist diese Schleife beendet wird das Ergebnis erg ausgegeben


----------



## informatiker (11. Mai 2012)

perfekt! danke


----------

